# R.I.P Bamboo the Peacock Day Gecko



## Jae76 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rest in peace little guy,
You had everything you needed, food, water, light, heat, but you just went without warning. You were a great pet and I don't think I will be able to replace you.
You're little egg just hatched out and sorry you won't see the baby gecko get as big as you were. 
Hope you're in a better place now. 
x


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

sorry for your loss


----------

